

Where can I get source code of google? - agconway
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3763640/where-can-i-get-source-code-of-google

======
andrewtbham
that's funny, but it used to be available via the google soap search api.

actually, the chinese probably have the source code after that security
breach.

